# 2015 Silverado 3500 Factory Hitch



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

The new truck is awesome, but the hitch, not so much.
The Outback safety chains are next to impossible to hook up. 
Also,nowhere to hook the breakaway chain to. I'm wondering what other people do to make it easier. Thanks...


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

john7349 said:


> The new truck is awesome, but the hitch, not so much.
> The Outback safety chains are next to impossible to hook up.
> Also,nowhere to hook the breakaway chain to. I'm wondering what other people do to make it easier. Thanks...


I am a little unsure of what exactly you're asking. I see from your signature are that you have the Equal-i-zer WD hitch. I would think your 2015 trailer receiver would be much like mine on my 2003 Silverado. 

When I hook up my 210RS I normally don't put the bars on until I have the trailer on fairly level footing. My driveway is slanted some and it seems somewhat unsafe to jack the trailer with just the tongue hitch. ( too much side pressure for my taste.)

Once I'm on fairly level surface my process is as follows:

Trailer on the ball and locked.
Put bars on the hitch and pin them in place.
Raise the trailer with the tongue jack until the bars get to a point where I can lever them into place using the Equal-i-zer bar tool.
Install the "L-keepers" into the sway control brackets and pin them in place.
Lower the vehicle and retract the tongue jack to it's travel position.
Attached safety chains to the Tow Vehicle (TV) using the receiver holes to the left and right of the main receiver hole.
Plug the trailer electrical into the TV trailer connector.
I have a small carabiner clipped to the receiver on my TV. I attach the break away lanyard to the TV using the carabiner.
I'm ready to roll after checking lights/brakes/ and ensuring all windows/doors/antennas are closed or lowered.
I used to pull the break away clip from the connector every time I traveled. I would loop the lanyard through itself and one of the receiver holes. Then I'd plug the clip back into the connector. I banged my hand 90% of the time and curse the moon due to pain. I read online about using the carabiner and I no longer get hurt. I still curse occasionally but not at my hitch.









I will bet there are very few RVers that can lever the spring bars in place without raising the vehicle and trailer. I watched a guy try to do that once. The lever slipped and he punched himself badly. Use the tongue jack to take off some of the load and the bars will lever into place fairly easy. 
Hope I answered a question


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply LEEDEK.
The problem is item 6 in your post. No easy "rings" on receiver to attach to. For a better understanding,Google GM part# 23433710. I think this receiver is new for 2015?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Would you be able to describe the lugs or add a picture of them? I have a 2009 Silverado 1500 with a Putnam XDR class V hitch. The lugs are made from plate steel with the corners chamfered off at 45 degrees. The only way I can get the safety chains on the lugs is to slide them on at the chamfers.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I had the same issue on my Ford factory hitch. I added a couple of THESE quick links (they can be found at most towing centers). I keep them attached to the factory hitch all the time and when it's time to head out camping, the hooks on the chains fit perfectly in the links. As far as a spot to hook your breakaway cable; Ford provides a loop specifically for that purpose.


----------

